# thermostat sensor/thermometer position.



## Imrahill (Mar 8, 2012)

hi

i just got a viv exotic vx 36 vivarium for my leos(get next month) and was wonsdering where the best place(in relation to heatmat) to put the sensors for these?(distance from viv floor etc) also what vitamins and dusting powder are best for leos?


----------



## PeanutButterJellyTime (Mar 19, 2012)

Imrahill said:


> hi
> 
> i just got a viv exotic vx 36 vivarium for my leos(get next month) and was wonsdering where the best place(in relation to heatmat) to put the sensors for these?(distance from viv floor etc) also what vitamins and dusting powder are best for leos?


I personally put the sensors out side of the viv ontop of the heat mat, others do it differently, it's just down to personal preference.
I also use a calcium powder with d3 in it. The other vits, etc you can get from veg, etc, with feeding your feeders. Remember leve then 24 hours after feeding.... and go from there. It's the easiest method I've tried... and less messy.


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

Imrahill said:


> hi
> 
> i just got a viv exotic vx 36 vivarium for my leos(get next month) and was wonsdering where the best place(in relation to heatmat) to put the sensors for these?(distance from viv floor etc) also what vitamins and dusting powder are best for leos?


*Place thermostat and one thermometer probe directly above heat mat also a good idea to have a thermometer probe in cool end as shown in pictures.*
*cant go wrong with using nutrobal + any brand calcium dust i rotate between dusting nutrobal and calcium powder every feed.*

How to set up basic leopard gecko vivarium.


----------



## Imrahill (Mar 8, 2012)

thanks thats brilliant


----------

